# Gas Engineer in Berlin



## TALLBLUEEYES (11 mo ago)

Hi, looking for a gas engineer to connect a cooker in Charlottenburg. Should be an easy job, have the connector lead and pipe connector into which it fits is ready. Any recommendations please?


----------

